# [After Effects] Codierung / Komprimierung / Video speichern



## Marschal (15. März 2010)

Hi Community

ich hab umrahmen des Workshops endlch mal Zeit gefunden mit AE anzufangen.
Klappt soweit alles ganz gut. Nur hab ich mal folgende Frage:

ich hab ein Video im avi format importiert (aus meiner digicam ca 6min lang und etwa 1,6GB)
nach Fendern meines Films Kam eine 8-9GB Datei bei raus. Das bei 25 Frames ohne sonderlich was verstellt zu haben. 
So nun meine Frage, wie kann ich das Video zb Youtube gerecht ohne all zu grose Verluste speichern?


----------



## chmee (20. März 2010)

Schau mal in die VideoFAQ unter http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-videodesign-produktion/330468-video-faq.html#43 und ff.

mfg chmee


----------



## Marschal (20. März 2010)

Ok, danke
Und danke für die Antwort Nach langem Warten - immerhin eine, besser als keine

MfG


----------

